# Ready to fly...



## ladycop322 (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay, so I am ready to spread my wings and try to turn a kitless fountain pen, however, no clue how to begin!  Would some of you mind attaching a link to this thread so I can learn?

Thanks so much!

Have a great, blessed day!


----------



## magier412 (Mar 11, 2015)

I suspect you've already seen this one...but just in case....  

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/kitless_pen.pdf


----------



## johns486 (Mar 11, 2015)

Something I also need to try as I bought a set of tap and dies but I have a feeling you may beat me to it.  Good luck and post if you find anything that may help.


----------



## wyone (Mar 11, 2015)

Have to love that Michelle is ready to learn something new...  is exactly why pen turning is such a great thing.. no matter how much you learn, there is something else to learn.

Good luck Michelle!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 11, 2015)

If I may, http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf


----------



## mredburn (Mar 11, 2015)

A lot will depend on how far and fast you want to go down that rabbit hole.  It can be as simple as making a cap and body and using a roller ball or fountain pen front end from a kit. Or you can also make the front nose cone for the rollerball or front section for the fountain pen feed assembly.  Generally you will not need to buy a typical set from one of the box stores.  They are great for other uses but usually to coarse for what we like to do.
Not that you cant do it with large coarse threads but you will have to adapt your pen design to accommodate them.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 11, 2015)

Acrylics are usually poor choices for threading.  You can use your tap and dies on a wood lathe. You will need a tap quide and die holder as well as the different taps and dies. If you have 10 turners you have 12 different ways to do it!:biggrin:


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 11, 2015)

You will find that it's not as easy as reading a link and learning that.  I have about 6 months studying various methods, purchasing all the tools, and working on perfecting techniques.....and still have not produced a pen I'm comfortable with.  Definitely follow Mike's advice and start with closed end pens, then start eliminating components as you get better.  He has some of the best material out there to study when getting started.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 12, 2015)

Read the library articles, watch the videos on YouTube 3 or 4 times and go. It is not that hard to do with your skills. Just hard to do perfectly.  Start with a commercial section so you only have to cut 3 or 5 threads. If you haven't done a closed end, that is a skill you will need also. Better to start with that since you probably cut threads first and don't want to learn on your freshly threaded part.  The hardest part is figuring out all the tools you will need and designing your dimensions. 

Be sure and buy a die holder for your tail stock.(little machine shop) Chances of success without that would be low.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow!  I might have to wait until I can watch someone up close and personal!  I tend to learn better by watching than reading a manual.  However, I never in a million  years felt I would be able to make a component set pen and in the past 1.5 years, have sold to clients in other countries!  

I will definitely research, research, research before purchasing anything....have to feel the temp before I jump in LOL

Thank you all for your help...it means a lot.

Have a blessed day! 

Michelle


----------



## mredburn (Mar 12, 2015)

One thing you can do to help you along is to take a simple slim line or euro or cigar kit and replace any or all of the parts you can with something you make. The nose cone, the center band, the finials. make them out of wood or plastic or aluminum or brass.  Add trim rings.
Dont worry about making a clip at first.  Maybe use a clip from a different kit with a different sized ring. The idea is to start thinking about all the details that go into making a part. Change the size of one of them and you have to adjust other parts of the pen.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 20, 2015)

Michelle:
https://www.youtube.com/user/Steve4948/videos
try these videos they are the best I've seen on the subject.  As far as tutoring you'll have to come to Puerto Rico and then my wife, my padawon  and I will give you the seminar.
As for buying stuff, Mike at Silver pen parts, he's the most honest person you'll ever meet.  He can provide you with the basics at the best price.
My experience is that you will have to make most of your own tools, so not only will you have to learn about kitless but you will also have to figure out some tooling.  Fortunately most of the stuff has been invented and I'm sure we can provide you with some guidance.


----------

